# Beginner Millipede Keeper



## Chris52 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello! I decided to take the plunge and order my first invert pets today. I chose millipedes because they're easy to care for and generally tolerate handling well. I went with a scarlet millipede, a bumblebee millipede, an Oregon Tylobolus millipede, a Smoky Oak millipede, and a Texas Gold Orthoporus ornatus from Peter Clausen at bugsincyberspace.com (who by the way is a very friendly and knowledgeable guy). I already have their habitat set up in a Sterilite container. Their substrate is a mix of peat moss, coconut fiber, and sterilized decaying oak leaves. Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## ErinM31 (Mar 26, 2016)

Chris52 said:


> Hello! I decided to take the plunge and order my first invert pets today. I chose millipedes because they're easy to care for and generally tolerate handling well. I went with a scarlet millipede, a bumblebee millipede, an Oregon Tylobolus millipede, a Smoky Oak millipede, and a Texas Gold Orthoporus ornatus from Peter Clausen at bugsincyberspace.com (who by the way is a very friendly and knowledgeable guy). I already have their habitat set up in a Sterilite container. Their substrate is a mix of peat moss, coconut fiber, and sterilized decaying oak leaves. Any tips for a newbie?


I would get the special millipede substrate from Peter as well -- full of nutrition for them! I know of nothing wrong with adding some peat moss and coconut fiber, but neither shall provide them with any nutritional value. I also like to put an area of sphagnum moss in one part of the enclosure and keep this wet, so as the water spreads out, a moisture gradient is created and the millipedes can choose where they are most comfortable.

Finally, I would recommend getting springtails (Peter also sells these under the feeder/cleaning crew section) as I have read that these help control mold and make it more difficult for unwanted pests to take up residence.

Good luck and enjoy your new charges!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aquarimax (Mar 26, 2016)

Also, did Peter mention anything about keeping the Texas Gold with the others you mentioned? It is not among the species I keep, but I understand that it appreciated higher ventilation than most other hobby millipede species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris52 (Mar 26, 2016)

Aquarimax said:


> Also, did Peter mention anything about keeping the Texas Gold with the others you mentioned? It is not among the species I keep, but I understand that it appreciated higher ventilation than most other hobby millipede species.


I didn't mention to him what species I was getting, but I think I will be fine. There are six good sized holes in the lid of the container I plan on keeping them in, and I think will have the lid off pretty often.


----------



## Chris52 (Mar 26, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> I would get the special millipede substrate from Peter as well -- full of nutrition for them! I know of nothing wrong with adding some peat moss and coconut fiber, but neither shall provide them with any nutritional value. I also like to put an area of sphagnum moss in one part of the enclosure and keep this wet, so as the water spreads out, a moisture gradient is created and the millipedes can choose where they are most comfortable.
> 
> Finally, I would recommend getting springtails (Peter also sells these under the feeder/cleaning crew section) as I have read that these help control mold and make it more difficult for unwanted pests to take up residence.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your new charges!


Okay. I will add his substrate and moss to my next order. I will also consider adding springtails to my habitat. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah the substrate should mostly consist of rotten wood and dead leaves, that's a huge part of the millipede's diet. The other stuff is OK to add in, but more than %50 of the substrate should consist of rotten wood and leaves. 

Other than that, your setup looks pretty good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris52 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah the substrate should mostly consist of rotten wood and dead leaves, that's a huge part of the millipede's diet. The other stuff is OK to add in, but more than %50 of the substrate should consist of rotten wood and leaves.
> 
> Other than that, your setup looks pretty good!


I have a ton of oak leaves. I wasn't sure how many to add. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 26, 2016)

Chris52 said:


> I have a ton of oak leaves. I wasn't sure how many to add. Thanks for the help!


Cool, got any wood in there?

You can never really have too much oak leaves lol! Wish there was more oak here!


----------



## Chris52 (Mar 26, 2016)

There. I added more than double the amount of leaves I had in my setup.


----------



## Chris52 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Cool, got any wood in there?
> 
> You can never really have too much oak leaves lol! Wish there was more oak here!


I live in southern Ohio where oak trees are plentiful. I have some bark and wood pieces mixed into my substrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 26, 2016)

Chris52 said:


> I live in southern Ohio where oak trees are plentiful. I have some bark and wood pieces mixed into my substrate.


Good, sounds like the substrate is pretty nutritional! Hope your pedes do well!


----------



## Chris52 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hisserdude said:


> Good, sounds like the substrate is pretty nutritional! Hope your pedes do well!


Thank you! I can't wait for them to get here. They'll probably ship on Monday or Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris52 (Mar 29, 2016)

My millipede order should arrive on Friday. Anyone else have information to share with me?


----------



## ErinM31 (Mar 29, 2016)

It looks to me like you have the basics covered.  You might also check out Cavedweller's Basic Millipede Caresheet.


----------



## 7tisix (Mar 30, 2016)

Two books have helped me a good bit.  Giant Millipedes - The Enthusiast's Handbook and Millipeds in Captivity, both by Orin McMonigle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris52 (Mar 30, 2016)

Based on USPS tracking, my millipedes may actually get here tomorrow. I will upload pics. Thank you everyone for your support!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris52 (Apr 2, 2016)

All millipedes are in the habitat, but the Orthoporus ornatus is not doing well. It was very active when it arrived, but hours after I put it in the habitat its back half became limp and it moved very very slowly. Now it is completely limp and can only move its antennae and occasionally one of its front legs. Does anyone know what's causing it to die? How can I tell when it's dead? I don't think it's a matter of if, but when. How do I dispose of its body?


----------



## ErinM31 (Apr 2, 2016)

Chris52 said:


> All millipedes are in the habitat, but the Orthoporus ornatus is not doing well. It was very active when it arrived, but hours after I put it in the habitat its back half became limp and it moved very very slowly. Now it is completely limp and can only move its antennae and occasionally one of its front legs. Does anyone know what's causing it to die? How can I tell when it's dead? I don't think it's a matter of if, but when. How do I dispose of its body?


I'm very sorry to hear that!  They do require more ventilation and perhaps there was too much humidity/moisture for them, although I am astonished by the speed of its demise. Did this happen on the surface of the substrate or did it burrow into the substrate and then you found it this way? Especially if it is the latter, it is probably getting ready to molt and I would urge you to not disturb it further! I found one of my _Narceus gordanus_ in the substrate, unmoving and discolored -- I thought that it was dying but I left it on top of the substrate, hoping it could recover. Several hours later, it had molted and it lay beside its shed exoskeleton! They are still unable to move at this point and will be for quite some time -- I gently misted mine and after several days, I very carefully put a small amount of soft substrate and damp sphagnum moss over it. Millipedes are VERY vulnerable while molting and I am very fortunate that my _Narceus gordanus _suffered no ill effects. You might see what happened to my poor _Chicobolus spinigerus_ when it was injured while molting.  Millipedes should never be disturbed while curled up and should never be dug out of the substrate.

I would recommend letting your _Orthoporus ornatus_ be. If indeed it molts today, then I would recommend doing as I did with my _Narceus gordanus_, protecting it from drying out but be VERY CAREFUL and do NOT touch it as their new exoskeleton has not hardened and they are VERY vulnerable to injury! I hope that yours is only molting and not dying -- keep us updated!


----------



## ErinM31 (Apr 2, 2016)

Alas, it does not sound good for your _Orthoporus ornatus_.  Mastigoproctus posted this in his advice to me on keeping this species:


Mastigoproctus said:


> They are super prone to dying from limp back (some sort of fungal infection causes this I think) if kept too moist so they need high ventilation in my experience. Use 70% sand and 30% coco fiber then mix in the the 2lb composite millipede substrate from bugs in cyberspace (I make my own but they offer a great mix!).


If your millipede survives and/or you get more _Orthoporus ornatus_, I believe that you will need to keep them separately from your other millipedes. Your others should be fine in the container you described -- that is what I keep my others in: a sterilite container with some small ventilation holes, BugsInCyberspace millipede substrate, a few pieces of hardwood and lots of leaf litter, and a moist corner where I have sphagnum moss and their water dish. (Btw, I have seen my _Narceus gordanus _out and about more since rearranging my terraria so that they are even further from the window and another sterilite container (with isopods) is on top of them. They do not like to come out into light.)

I am sorry that I could not give you better advice for your _Orthoporus ornatus_ in advance!  I have not yet had this gorgeous species and am just learning about them myself. I hope that your other millipedes are still doing well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Apr 2, 2016)

Forgive me as I did not read this sooner, I am very busy with work and online work. Limp back is fatal unfortunately, in every case I've ever seen. It's a sad situation but I suggest drying the specimen or preserving it, well that's what I do. Take it out of the enclousers with the others, not sure it's good to keep it with them for fear of infections(it may not be infectious but I'm always cautious with this sort of thing) and put it and a deli cup with sand completely dry. If you'd like to know the best drying methods that won't discolor it send me a PM, you need to strat the process quickly after death if you want to do this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris52 (Apr 2, 2016)

I have moved the Orthoporus ornatus to the deli container it was shipped in with a little bit of substrate and leaves. I will observe him and see what happens.


Mastigoproctus said:


> Forgive me as I did not read this sooner, I am very busy with work and online work. Limp back is fatal unfortunately, in every case I've ever seen. It's a sad situation but I suggest drying the specimen or preserving it, well that's what I do. Take it out of the enclousers with the others, not sure it's good to keep it with them for fear of infections(it may not be infectious but I'm always cautious with this sort of thing) and put it and a deli cup with sand completely dry. If you'd like to know the best drying methods that won't discolor it send me a PM, you need to strat the process quickly after death if you want to do this.


How do send a message? (I am new to this forum and I am not sure of all the controls yet.) I would like to know how to preserve him just in case.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Apr 2, 2016)

Chris52 said:


> I have moved the Orthoporus ornatus to the deli container it was shipped in with a little bit of substrate and leaves. I will observe him and see what happens.
> 
> How do send a message? (I am new to this forum and I am not sure of all the controls yet.) I would like to know how to preserve him just in case.


Click on the member's name under their avatar. A window will pop up; select the "Start a Conversation" option.


----------



## Chris52 (Apr 2, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Click on the member's name under their avatar. A window will pop up; select the "Start a Conversation" option.


Okay. Thank you.


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Apr 2, 2016)

Step 1: straighten the body.





Step 2 push books against its legs and back.






Step 3: cover with a piece of news paper or a black cloth because if you don't it will discolor like the specimen in this pic. Keep in a cool dry area and let sit for 2 weeks then your done. Sorry for your loss, at least you can always keep it as a dried specimen for personal display of study. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chris52 (Apr 2, 2016)

Mastigoproctus said:


> Step 1: straighten the body.
> 
> View attachment 207674
> 
> ...


Okay. I will try that. I also own that field guide in your pics.


----------



## Chris52 (Apr 2, 2016)

Does anyone know a way that I can know for sure that it's dead? I don't want to start drying it unless it's completely dead.


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Apr 2, 2016)

Chris52 said:


> Does anyone know a way that I can know for sure that it's dead? I don't want to start drying it unless it's completely dead.


Just leave it in the dry cup with sand for the next day, no other real way to tell but I will say I've never in 10+ years of millipede keeping seen one come out of that state, they always passed away.


----------



## Chris52 (Apr 2, 2016)

Okay. The Orthoporus ornatus is now dead, but Peter was kind enough to offer to replace it for free, even though I went with the cheaper shipping without LAG. I paid for shipping, and added a Florida ivory to the order, so they should arrive next Thrusday or Friday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris52 (Apr 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ErinM31 (Apr 2, 2016)

Those are lovely millipedes! Sorry that your _Orthoporus ornatus_ didn't make it; hopefully the next will fair better and the ivories are quite lovely too.  I'm getting some next week as well -- also from Peter!


----------



## Chris52 (Apr 3, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Those are lovely millipedes! Sorry that your _Orthoporus ornatus_ didn't make it; hopefully the next will fair better and the ivories are quite lovely too.  I'm getting some next week as well -- also from Peter!


Cool! Thanks for your help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris52 (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay. The Orthoporus is currently being dried. What should it look/feel like when it's done?


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Apr 3, 2016)

Hard and pale instead of shiny. Peters a good guy and a great business man. I've gotten a few Alternans from him, lovely specimens.


----------



## Chris52 (Apr 3, 2016)

Mastigoproctus said:


> Hard and pale instead of shiny. Peters a good guy and a great business man. I've gotten a few Alternans from him, lovely specimens.


Okay. Thank you!


----------



## Chris52 (Apr 3, 2016)

I am starting to wonder if it really was "limp back" that killed my Orthoporus. I find it hard to believe that a fungal infection could set in in a matter of a few hours. Anyone else have an idea as to what the culprit could be?


----------



## Mastigoproctus (Apr 4, 2016)

It always happens real fast, never any warning at all. In a few cases I've seen the back legs start falling off a few days before hand but that's not the norm. 90% of cases I have seen happen in hours, they seem fine with full mobility of their body and then they are all floppy the next minute and die shortly after. This does not mean you caused it, it probably was infected before it ever reached you but like I mentioned this typically has no starting symptoms, it's a swift killer. I have gotten millipedes from KTBG and had this happen several times hours after they arrived because the substrate he shipped in was too moist. Not degrading his stuff, I still buy from him and he's a great guy. It's just hard for dealers to always ship the animals under perfect conditions as there is worry of dehydration or in most Orthoporus cases, over humidity. I've even shipped unknowingly sick animals out but as the seller it's up to us to be good business men and replace said animal/invert. This is a desert species, I live in there natural habitat and have kept well over 50 Orthoporus over the years. This style of death is super, super common with this species I assure you. Maybe someone knows something I don't or maybe I'm wrong but I've done a lot of personal studies on this species and that's my personal opinion on the matter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## Chris52 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mastigoproctus said:


> It always happens real fast, never any warning at all. In a few cases I've seen the back legs start falling off a few days before hand but that's not the norm. 90% of cases I have seen happen in hours, they seem fine with full mobility of their body and then they are all floppy the next minute and die shortly after. This does not mean you caused it, it probably was infected before it ever reached you but like I mentioned this typically has no starting symptoms, it's a swift killer. I have gotten millipedes from KTBG and had this happen several times hours after they arrived because the substrate he shipped in was too moist. Not degrading his stuff, I still buy from him and he's a great guy. It's just hard for dealers to always ship the animals under perfect conditions as there is worry of dehydration or in most Orthoporus cases, over humidity. I've even shipped unknowingly sick animals out but as the seller it's up to us to be good business men and replace said animal/invert. This is a desert species, I live in there natural habitat and have kept well over 50 Orthoporus over the years. This style of death is super, super common with this species I assure you. Maybe someone knows something I don't or maybe I'm wrong but I've done a lot of personal studies on this species and that's my personal opinion on the matter.


Okay. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chris52 (Apr 7, 2016)

The new millipedes arrived today. I got the "replacement" Orthoporus ornatus and a Florida ivory. They are both very active, and look like they currently trying to escape their enclosure. Love the colors on both of them. Thanks for all of your help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Apr 7, 2016)

Glad to hear that! I hope they continue to do well!  I also got a _Chicobolus spinigerus_ (ivory) and 3 _Orthoporus ornatus_ from BugsInCyberspace yesterday!  The first joined my two _Narceus gordanus_ in the Sterilite box that is my communal Florida millipede enclosure white the _O. ornatus_ have a better ventilated 10 gallon terrarium with a millipede substrate and black sand and coco fiber (going for the mix recommended by Mastigoproctus). I've been g r a d u a l l y dampening the substrate as I'm sooo afraid of overdoing it but I put very moist coco fiber in one corner so as long as the millipedes keep retreating there, that means the rest still needs work.  Although I do hope to maintain some moisture gradient in the tank so they can find what is just right. This was actually my intent with my other millipede enclosure (but at a moister level), it just got overdone into muck.  I removed the water dish and added dry substrate, concentrating on one side in particular and where I knew the millipedes were not (I think the big guy is molting now and NOTHING shall disturb him *shakes fist*).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

